# Lewis's carrera blast



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Lewis's bike started off as a normal hefty 27.5lb ish bike from halfords. I didn't want to spend too much on him if he wasn't going to take an interest in the sport. other than the really crap brakes which where swapped straight away he got on ok with the bike. Once he started to show an interest I changed things over so that the bike was more suited to his size and so we could loose a wad of weight. I did the transformation over a year or so.

at the start 27.5lb ish









and now 22.78lb









current spec

forks - RST F1RST air 24 
Brakes - avid elixir 3 160mm rotors
Crank - Thorn 150mm + RF NW 30t
Pedals - DH sport direct from china
Chain - KMC X10 93
cassette - XT 10sp
Rmech - SLX shadow + medium
shifter - zee 10sp
Wheels - superstar switch evo (rebadged Novatec D881SB front and D882SB) laced to Alex ACE 20 rims with sapim race DB spokes. titanium QRs
tyres - schwalbe rocker ron set up tubeless
saddle/seatpost - SDG bel air & Kore T-Rail post
bar - eXotic Scandium Riser Handlebar 620mm
stem - standard
grips - uberbike lockons

sadly I work weekends so we don't get as much time to get away as I would like but his skills are improving as is his confidence. If he comes off he gets back on and trys again.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice! Out of curiousity, how much does your son weigh and how tall is he? How much air do you end up putting in the fork?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

136cm

30kg kitted up

60psi with no compression added and rebound to taste - still playing about with pressures though. manual says 30-40psi for riders 20-40kg.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

It turned out very nice Poah. And at 22lbs ish, its pretty darn light too. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Where did you find the crankset? Does it have a square taper BB?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Mark194 said:


> Where did you find the crankset? Does it have a square taper BB?


Kids Cranks | MTB mumblings


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

wee update. fitted a 40t expander, new pedals (resin), 50mm stem and carbon haven bar.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice build! I want to get one of those 40t or 42t cassette expanders as well.

For reference, my kid is 72lbs (32.6Kg) and uses about 65-70psi. So we are in the same ball park for fork air pressures.

Also, does he have good leg extension with that seat height? It looks low. And is it comfortable for him to ride it with "nose" down orientation?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

seat down comfy yes, saddle was down as he was using his ramps. its higher for climbing etc. really need to get him a dropper post


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

POAH said:


> seat down comfy yes, saddle was down as he was using his ramps. its higher for climbing etc. really need to get him a dropper post


That's what I was going to recommend if he likes to raise and lower his seat a lot. You should see if he can get comfortable with a raised seat and doing belly to seat type maneuvers over steep or jump type things.


----------

